# Third Generation Jennings Compound Bow



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

Would a bow like that have any kind of value? I have that exact one sitting in my basement that was bought for me about 20 years ago at a yard sale. I have never shot it because I could not figure out how to set it up.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

The third generation model does not have very much value, yet. I believe in time it will become one of the best colletible compounds. Just hang onto it. Dan


----------

